# Apple Releases OS X Mountain Lion Developer Preview



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

Apple OS X Mountain Lion (10.8) in-depth preview -- Engadget

What the heck?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

broad said:


> Apple OS X Mountain Lion (10.8) in-depth preview -- Engadget
> 
> What the heck?


I was just thinking that when reading about it on CNET. Did not see anything on Apples website, nor read about it here. 

With Mountain Lion, Apple brings iOS and OS X a big step closer | The Download Blog - Download.com

Looks like some nice features added.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

The Engadget article was published less than 30 min ago. 

Edit:brainfart the iPhone leak was gizmodo not Engadget


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

It's not a leak. It's an official announcement, with developer betas starting today. There's a public Messages beta available today.

Apple - Mac OS X - Download the free Messages Beta.

Looks like more iOSification, unfortunately. Only good thing I can see is notification centre.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

Well that explains a lot.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

> Notifications might be our favorite addition in Mountain Lion.


How about making an OS that doesn't hang, beachballs, etc when you're actually trying to use it for production.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Well, here comes the flood of 'iOS will ruin OSX' comments... Lol. 

I'm liking the new features. Been wanting Messages on my MBP. The AirPlay mirroring is awesome and makes the just-released AirParrot app unnecessary. Notifications look good and might replace Growl for me. Reminders will get more use now.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Meh, updates for social networking, gaming and surfing, but nothing for those of us that make a living with our macs.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I like Notifications, Messages, and Airplay Mirroring. I still don't see why Reminders is set apart from Calendars. Made no sense in iOS and makes no sense still. Game Center is a waste because users have manipulated the scores on it since the beginning, so to me it is worthless. The only good thing is the ability to play against friends.

This will give me a reason to hold out on a new MBP or iMac and wait for its release.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

iMessage for Mac Beta is available too:
Apple - Mac OS X - Download the free Messages Beta.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Apple today released a developer preview of *OS X Mountain Lion* which brings popular apps and features from iPad to the Mac. Mountain Lion introduces Messages, Notes, Reminders and Game Center to the Mac, as well as Notification Center, Share Sheets, Twitter integration and AirPlay Mirroring.








Mountain Lion is the first OS X release built with iCloud integration with apps. The developer preview of Mountain Lion also introduces Gatekeeper, a security feature that helps keep users safe from malicious software by giving you control over what apps are installed on your Mac. The preview release of Mountain Lion is available to Mac Developer Program members starting today. Mac users will be able to upgrade to Mountain Lion from the Mac App Store in late summer 2012.

_“The Mac is on a roll, growing faster than the PC for 23 straight quarters, and with Mountain Lion things get even better,” _said Philip Schiller, Apple’s senior vice president of Worldwide Marketing. _“The developer preview of Mountain Lion comes just seven months after the incredibly successful release of Lion and sets a rapid pace of development for the world’s most advanced personal computer operating system.”_

The developer preview of Mountain Lion features the new Messages app which replaces iChat and allows users to send unlimited messages, photos and videos directly from Mac to another Mac or iOS device. Messages will continue to support AIM, Jabber, Yahoo Messenger and Google Talk. Starting today *Lion users can download a beta of Messages* and the final version will be available with Mountain Lion. Reminders and Notes help users create and track their to-dos across all devices. Game Center lets users personalize their Mac gaming experience, find new games and friends to play live multiplayer games, whether they’re on a Mac, iPhone, iPad or iPod touch. 

Mountain Lion includes notifications. Notification Center provides access to alerts from Mail, Calendar, Messages, Reminders, system updates and third party apps. System-wide Share Sheets share links, photos and videos directly from Apple and third party apps. Twitter is integrated throughout Mountain Lion so users can sign on once and tweet directly from Safari, Quick Look, Photo Booth, Preview and third party apps. Mountain Lion also introduces AirPlay Mirroring, to wirelessly send a secure 720p video stream of what's on your Mac to an HDTV using Apple TV.

Apple says that more than 100 million users have iCloud accounts, and Mountain Lion makes it easier to set up iCloud and access documents across users devices. Mountain Lion uses users Apple ID to automatically set up Contacts, Mail, Calendar, Messages, FaceTime and Find My Mac. The new iCloud Documents pushes any changes to all your devices so documents are always up to date, and a new API helps developers make document-based apps work with iCloud.

Gatekeeper is a new security feature that gives you control over which apps can be downloaded and installed on your Mac. Users can choose to install apps from any source, just as they do on a Mac today, or they can use the safer default setting to install apps from the Mac App Store, along with apps from developers that have a unique Developer ID from Apple. For maximum security, users can set Gatekeeper to only allow apps from the Mac App Store to be downloaded and installed. 

*Click here to find out more about Mountain Lion. *


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Most of these I don't care about....but i'd gladly pay for AirPlay built in.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

 Dumpling;1169791 said:


> iMessage for Mac Beta is available too:
> Apple - Mac OS X - Download the free Messages Beta.


Is that safe to download the beta on to a production machine?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

AirPlay on all Apple devices is a necessity for the new Apple TV strategy to work.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

andreww said:


> Meh, updates for social networking, gaming and surfing, but nothing for those of us that make a living with our macs.


I make a living with my mac and am very much looking forward to some of these features and improvements.


----------



## Bowserm (Jan 11, 2012)

I am looking forward to the messages app. the link is dead on their website (AKA completely removed right now)

What I think Apple is trying to do is get the attention of all the PC users, to get them to switch to Mac. A lot of people have iPads, iPod touch, iPhone, and they want to lure them away from Windows. 

What i do not get is I just purchased Lion last July (or whenever it was released) and 1 year for an OS seems silly to me. Yes i know it was only 30 dollars, but look at all the updates for Snow Leopard. Lion is only on .3

I can see a lot of Mac users being pushed away from Apple because it just seems as though now it is just a money grab for them. I could be wrong, and it could be a great OS, but hopefully they give us some upgrade options when it is released.


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

Historically speaking, a 12 month update release schedule isn't out of the ordinary for OS X. Earlier versions were being updated approx. once per 12-18 months. It's true that there were a lot of updates for Snow Leopard, but the Lion update took less than two years.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Bowserm said:


> I am looking forward to the messages app. the link is dead on their website (AKA completely removed right now)
> 
> What I think Apple is trying to do is get the attention of all the PC users, to get them to switch to Mac. A lot of people have iPads, iPod touch, iPhone, and they want to lure them away from Windows.
> 
> ...


First the link is there for messages app.

Second no one knows what the price will be. It could be free for all we know. No one even saw this coming.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Joker Eh said:


> Is that safe to download the beat on to a production machine?


Apparantly not...


"Our apologies but there was an unexpected error with the application. This problem has been noted, and an email has been sent to the administrators. Please check back in a few hours to try the download again."


----------



## Bowserm (Jan 11, 2012)

Joker Eh said:


> First the link is there for messages app.
> 
> Second no one knows what the price will be. It could be free for all we know. No one even saw this coming.


this is the message I see when I try to get the messages app..

"Our apologies but there was an unexpected error with the application. This problem has been noted, and an email has been sent to the administrators. Please check back in a few hours to try the download again."

I found a direct link.

http://appldnld.apple.com/MessagesBeta/041-4274.20120216.z5km/MessagesBeta.dmg


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Downloaded the Messages Beta application. Happy to see this app coming. I imagine there are millions of Mac users all trying to try the service at once, and it is beta, so there might be some glitches. 

So far, application is downloaded and installed, I'm at screen trying to log into my Apple ID, and it's been spinning for about 5 minutes now.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Hmm...

iPhone 3G
iPhone 3GS
iPhone 4
iPhone 4S

Leopard
Snow Leopard 
Lion
Mountain Lion


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Andrew Pratt said:


> Hmm...
> 
> iPhone 3G
> iPhone 3GS
> ...


huh?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Watching the video about Mountain Lion now (Still can't log into Apple ID through Messages). 

Saw the part about Game Centre on the Mac. Would be neat if it could create "Groups" of friends, and then we create an ehMac Group to have regular game night again.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I'll upgrade just for AirPlay Mirroring alone. 

I've got my iMac in my basement. A bit over a year ago, I completely renovated my basement, installed a new home theatre, and I wanted to be able to stream my Mac's video to the TV. I had the crew install a long HDMI cable from where my iMac was, to the home theatre. Being a cheap dutch guy, I ordered the long HDMI cable myself, as I could save some money. I thought I was ordering the thickest gauge cable (The one with the highest number), but instead, I ordered a very thin gauge cable and unfortunately it can't carry the signal consistently. 

It's always bummed me out, but now with Airplay Mirroring, this will be awesome! Getting a wireless keyboard and Magic Trackpad, will be able to do stuff on the Mac, on my home theatre. :clap:


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ehMax said:


> I'll upgrade just for AirPlay Mirroring alone.
> 
> I've got my iMac in my basement. A bit over a year ago, I completely renovated my basement, installed a new home theatre, and I wanted to be able to stream my Mac's video to the TV. I had the crew install a long HDMI cable from where my iMac was, to the home theatre. Being a cheap dutch guy, I ordered the long HDMI cable myself, as I could save some money. I thought I was ordering the thickest gauge cable (The one with the highest number), but instead, I ordered a very thin gauge cable and unfortunately it can't carry the signal consistently.
> 
> It's always bummed me out, but now with Airplay Mirroring, this will be awesome! Getting a wireless keyboard and Magic Trackpad, will be able to do stuff on the Mac, on my home theatre. :clap:


+1, +1 :love2:


----------



## Bowserm (Jan 11, 2012)

ehMax said:


> I'll upgrade just for AirPlay Mirroring alone.


I think I would have to agree. streaming from the Mac to my AppleTV will be awesome with not having to use any cables what so ever.


BTW I got the messages installed, logged in and working (Although my wife won't talk to me right now, go figure)


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

ehMax;1169792
[CENTER said:


> [/CENTER]
> 
> [/URL][/B]


that is one unimpressed looking cat


----------



## a0rez (May 13, 2005)

I agree with the sentiment regarding AirPlay Mirroring. That feature alone is worth the price of admission. I also like the separation for reminders from iCal. It always felt tacked on, never like the two were meant to be integrated.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Well... _that_ came outta nowhere, hey? 

Apart from all of the iOS feature-ish stuff and the slow-motion merger of iOS and OS X (iOSX ?), this quote from John Gruber / Daring Fireball makes me hopeful:

_...the recurring theme: Apple is fighting against cruft — inconsistencies and oddities that have accumulated over the years, which made sense at one point but no longer — like managing to-dos in iCal (because CalDAV was being used to sync them to a server) or notes in Mail (because IMAP was the syncing back-end). The changes and additions in Mountain Lion are in a consistent vein: making things simpler and more obvious, closer to how things should be rather than simply how they always have been._​
Still, the only thing that's going to get me even a little bit excited isn't another cat. I need my iWork (Keynote/Pages and... ah, jeez... what's that third thing... nope. Sorry. don't remember. Oops.) fix.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

Joker Eh said:


> Is that safe to download the beat on to a production machine?


I am running it without issue for the past hour (Messages beta). Really love it. The thing I find funny about the new features in Mountain Lion is that it may actually cannibalize the iPad. The more you can do with a Mac that is familiar to people who run iOS, the more likely they are to migrate to something like a MacBook Air at a higher rate. Lion's gesture driven UI and swiping between full screen apps made a MacBook Air much more tempting to me than an iPad. Just happy to see the Mac getting attention from Apple and sending a clear message that it is a priority to them. I also love the fact that we got a surprise without all the usual leaks and rumours. :clap:


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

My comment on the iPhone vs MacOS was just that Apple seems to be in a pattern of releasing a new product one year and then a minor update the following year. It makes sense and gives Apple a two year update cycle while keeping its product fresh during the bump years.


----------



## biovizier (Dec 21, 2005)

I figured this was coming since it is already in effect with apps bundled with new Macs:
Software Update to Move Inside Mac App Store in OS X Mountain Lion - Mac Rumors

Now that it's going to apply to the operating system as a whole, well, that's it. I'm done.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

That actually makes a lot of sense.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Those with multiple Apple IDs may find setting up Messages a little challenging. I had to rotate through a few combinations of username /password before it finally managed to start up. Installation otherwise was smooth. Note that a restart is required. It also deletes iChat from your /Applications/ folder. I assume, but can't confirm, that the "Uninstall Messages Beta" item under the File menu should reinstall iChat.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

The latest developments in OS X development are also making me think I shouldn't be waiting until the last minute to deal with my iCloud migration... I just have so many darn websites hosted within MobileMe that it's going to be a bit of a headache (not to mention an expense to buy new hosting...).


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Seems several apps are now named the same as in iOS...iCal and Address Book for starters. They also dropped the Mac name in the OS so it is now officially OS X not Mac OS X...interesting. Maybe 11 will be written as XiOS.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Andrew Pratt said:


> Seems several apps are now named the same as in iOS...iCal and Address Book for starters. They also dropped the Mac name in the OS so it is now officially OS X not Mac OS X...interesting. Maybe 11 will be written as XiOS.


the name "Mac" will now refer to hardware only. I think that is where they are going with the removal.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

biovizier said:


> I figured this was coming since it is already in effect with apps bundled with new Macs:
> Software Update to Move Inside Mac App Store in OS X Mountain Lion - Mac Rumors
> 
> Now that it's going to apply to the operating system as a whole, well, that's it. I'm done.


lol everything questionable thats going on with the mac os lately and this is the thing that breaks the camels back for you?? software update????

:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

biovizier said:


> I figured this was coming since it is already in effect with apps bundled with new Macs:
> Software Update to Move Inside Mac App Store in OS X Mountain Lion - Mac Rumors
> 
> Now that it's going to apply to the operating system as a whole, well, that's it. I'm done.


Software Update??? Sorry just don't understand how Software Update is what does it for you.

I think you were joking right?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> Software Update??? Sorry just don't understand how Software Update is what does it for you.
> 
> I think you were joking right?


It'll be an issue for enterprise if Apple requires updates to be done through the App Store. With hundred+ computers, software updates can bog down the entire company's internet. It's much faster, and more efficient, to run a local software update server -- something that has been very easy to do until now. We'll have to see how this changes things, but I'm hopeful Apple won't have screwed businesses yet again.


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

Andrew Pratt said:


> Hmm...
> 
> iPhone 3G
> iPhone 3GS
> ...


What's next?

Cougar ? ......then the OS with show its age


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

Question for those who installed Messages, does it support screen sharing like iChat used to do? I use it a lot (family tech support guy  ), and would hate to lose it...


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

patrix said:


> Question for those who installed Messages, does it support screen sharing like iChat used to do? I use it a lot (family tech support guy  ), and would hate to lose it...


It's not supported with an iMessage account, but it appears to be available for AIM etc.


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> AirPlay on all Apple devices is a necessity for the new Apple TV strategy to work.



I thought we could already do that with Snow Leopard?


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

equisol said:


> What's next?
> 
> Cougar ? ......then the OS with show its age


That was awesome. rOaR!


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I am so surprised by today's announcement, I wasn't expecting that at all. I am extremely happy about the new apps that will become available with Mountain Lion. I was hoping that Messages would happen and it did. I was also hoping for Notifications and it is going to happen as well. I am happy with the direction of OS X.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

I read about the new Notifications and I understand correctly the way it works, I am not happy. The one thing I hated with Windows was that Outlook and Skype kept popping up these bubbles in the middle of whatever you were doing, embarrassing you in front of your audience if you were in the middle of a presentation or something.

To me it looks like Notifications does exactly that and I do not want it. If there is an option to completely disable Notifications (or disable it from showing the content in a bubble over whatever else you might be ding), than I am for it. The problem is, that stupid bubble does not disappear either - you have to clck on the Close button for that!

Or have I misunderstood how it is supposed to work?

Cheers


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

And a list of Macs that won't make the grade:

Mountain Lion signals end of OS X support for older Macs

My late 2006, 5.5 year-old MBP (which can only access 3GB of RAM, which makes it a bit creaky at times on Lion) isn't on the list - but some early 2008 MBAs and late 2008 MBs with integrated graphics are.

I'll just have to come up with some other excuse to justify that new lappie...


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

tilt said:


> I read about the new Notifications and I understand correctly the way it works, I am not happy. The one thing I hated with Windows was that Outlook and Skype kept popping up these bubbles in the middle of whatever you were doing, embarrassing you in front of your audience if you were in the middle of a presentation or something.
> 
> To me it looks like Notifications does exactly that and I do not want it. If there is an option to completely disable Notifications (or disable it from showing the content in a bubble over whatever else you might be ding), than I am for it. The problem is, that stupid bubble does not disappear either - you have to clck on the Close button for that!
> 
> ...


From the screenshot I saw, it looked like you can set it to not notify you of anything if you wish. And there are a couple of options for the notification appearance too - plus many of them disappear within 5 seconds. Looks ok to me...(and I really hated Growl).

See: Gallery: Mac OS X 10.8 Mountain Lion screen shots and photos | The Verge


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

I hope Apple is allowing the people who are still on Snow Leopard such as myself to upgrade straight to Mountain Lion. I was planning to upgrade to Lion earlier, but I decided that I would be upgrading sometime this March. With this unexpected announcement of Mountain Lion, I feel like I may have to upgrade twice due to Mountain Lion looking like an "OS-update" type thing rather than a new OS upgrade. However, I guess we will have to wait and see. 

~By the way, I can't wait to upgrade to this... Mountain Lion looks great...


----------



## Abby (Aug 19, 2010)

Have downloaded the Messages for Mac beta and sweet so far. I sent myself some messages, pics, etc...to and from my Macbook, and iPad and it worked seamlessly across the devices.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah especially with their yearly upgrades plans... that's not quite enough time imo for apps to nature and developers to get a handle on the new apis, although I suppose there won't be as major changes each year compared to the previous upgrades. 

I'm not sure if I'm comfortable with all the upcoming changes, but I'll give it a fair chance before jumping ship in a panic. It's not like the alternatives are any better lol... but the traditional desktop paradigms are being phased out whether we want to or not so might as well embrace it. Or so I tell myself for now....

Sent from my ISW11K using Tapatalk


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

It's this or 'Metro'..... I'll take this any day.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

kloan said:


> It's this or 'Metro'..... I'll take this any day.


Or unity or gnome3 or Plasma or classic desktop environments in any Unix flavor...

None as pretty and functional as is x still lol. For now. 

Me, I don't own idevices so as long as the Mac doesn't shut out compatibility with non-ios devices then I should be ok... 

If however non-iOS devices are blocked then IMO apple will have gone too far and I'll have to jump ship. 

That'll be my position for now. Not being opposed to the new changes but opposed to complete lock-in, so for now it seems ok. 

Sent from my ISW11K using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

....


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

Dennis Nedry said:


> Great idea. Horribly limited implementation, causes most applications to become crippled or reduced in the Mac App Store.


That might be a bit of an overstatement. As I understand the sandboxing requirement, there are certain hoops that developers have to jump through to enhance the security of their apps in order to be admitted to the App Store. For the vast majority of apps, any reduced functionality is functionality that the app shouldn't have had in the first place. I know there are examples of apps/utilities that will bump up against these restrictions, but I suspect that they are a very small minority. 



Dennis Nedry said:


> Updates?
> 
> Putting them in the MAS is a great idea, until you realize how absolutely brain-dead retarded MAS is for companies or even families.


I thought that companies could use tools like Apple Remote Desktop for mass installations and updates even for apps from the App Store?


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Greenman said:


> A bit of an update of machines too 'old and lame' (my words) to run Mountain Lion
> For what it's worth I'm still on Snow Leopard.... I can't afford upgrades to the software that won't run without Rosetta, nor can I afford a new computer... :-(



Me too. I am still running SL on my 2.4 GHZ Intel Core 2 Duo and iMac 1.83 GHZ. I have far too many Appleworks documents that I developed for teaching that would take a long time to migrate to Pages. Similarly, I still use older FileMaker Pro databases.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

In case any of you who installed Messages Beta and like it and don't want to or can't upgrade to Mountian Lion.

After Beta, Messages Will Be Exclusive to OS X Mountain Lion - Mac Rumors


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Slightly bummed that my upgraded MacPro1,1 can't run it. Not sure if the 32 bit EFI is the reason or if it is just excluded since its old, but it still screams along in SL or Lion.

Time to get comfortable with Lion I guess. A fleet of developers are logging bug reports because of this on the apple dev forum, I hate to say it but this ain't a bug. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I just tried to install the Message Beta and now my MBP is stuck from restarting. Hmm....


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

equisol said:


> What's next?
> 
> Cougar ? ......then the OS with show its age


I'm going with Smelly Cat.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> I'm going with Smelly Cat.


Phoebe Buffay would be so proud.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> I just tried to install the Message Beta and now my MBP is stuck from restarting. Hmm....


It is working now. They have to resolve the issue with creating duplicate conversations with the same contact between all devices. And if I get the message on my MBP no need to make the other iOS devices beep while they are locked, it drives you bonkers.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

iLabmAn said:


> Me too. I am still running SL on my 2.4 GHZ Intel Core 2 Duo and iMac 1.83 GHZ. I have far too many Appleworks documents that I developed for teaching that would take a long time to migrate to Pages. Similarly, I still use older FileMaker Pro databases.


You know that you can always clone your hard drive with Snow Leopard on it, install Lion, and then go back to Snow Leopard and AppleWorks whenever you need it. Just sayin'.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> I'm going with Smelly Cat.


I'm going with *Soft Kitty* 
_warm kitty, little ball of fur...._


----------



## Bowserm (Jan 11, 2012)

Andrew Pratt said:


> I'm going with *Soft Kitty*
> _warm kitty, little ball of fur...._


+1 million :clap::lmao:


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> You know that you can always clone your hard drive with Snow Leopard on it, install Lion, and then go back to Snow Leopard and AppleWorks whenever you need it. Just sayin'.


that's a waste of time, particularly if time is important to you.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

groovetube said:


> that's a waste of time, particularly if time is important to you.


If you rely on AW all the time, I suppose. But if you you rely on MobileMe features like bookmark, iCal and email syncing, for example, you're going to need to switch to iCloud before the end of June, and you need Lion to get iCloud. So I guess it all depends on what you need the most.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*30 New OS X Mountain Lion Features In 2 Minutes*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J2mmHtqw74


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> If you rely on AW all the time, I suppose. But if you you rely on MobileMe features like bookmark, iCal and email syncing, for example, you're going to need to switch to iCloud before the end of June, and you need Lion to get iCloud. So I guess it all depends on what you need the most.


I won't be forced. If Lion is not prime time ready, and it isn't now, I'll find other alternaties.

This our way or the highway stuff doesn't mean I can't find another highway. Lion blew heavy chunks so I will not be trying it again for some time.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J2mmHtqw74


Was that a picture if Screature on that screen?


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Mountain lion is running on my MacPro1,1 through parallels


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Dennis Nedry said:


> WTF.
> 
> So they're dropping support for perfectly fine Core 2 Duo (read: 64-bit machines) because they don't feel like porting the Intel GMA950/X3100 drivers to a 64-bit kernel?
> 
> ...


It's hopefully more than Apple just being Lazy about writing 64-Bit Drivers for the GMA950. They already have them for Lion, no? 64-Bit Finder runs on Core2Duos. 

I'm sure time will tell, but apparently Mountain Lion also installed on some late-2006 iMacs with the X1600 ATI Card, that aren't "officially supported".

I'm not sure it's just a driver issue though, it could be a video card power issue. Mountain Lion could come with some Graphical Trickery (OpenCL?) that the GMA cards don't play well with?


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

that was what i read...had to do with the lack of power the GMA cards had. probably horse manure though


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I read that its an OpenCL issue but who knows for sure.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

But why not support a MacPro1,1 or 2,1 if it was a video card issue. Just just support the crappy old cards. I'm running a current ATI Radeon 5770. 

Heck the virtual machine in parallels running 10.8 has 4GB or ram, and 256MB for video. Haven't done much but it runs fine.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

OK, two things happened to my MBPro and the only difference between earlier and now is that I installed the Beta of Messages:

1, When my laptop goes to sleep with the blank screen, I cannot get it to wake up. The keyboard does not light up when I press the space-bar, the screen does not turn on like it used to. I have to power off and power on; that's the only thing that worked for me to be able to use my laptop again.

2. Spaces/Expose/thingy stopped working. I could no longer use the three0finger swipe to move between ful-screen applications - the swipes did not do anything. Even if I clicked the application in the Dock, it did not switch to that application (because it was full-screen in another workspace) - it stayed on the default desktop. I had to close all the full-screen applications and restart them in windowed mode to be able to use anything.

Finally I uninstalled Messages and went back to iChat, repaired permissions, and now my laptop works fine again.

Cheers


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Apparently mountain lion has been modified and installed on a macpro1,1...

http://www.j4mie.co.uk/blog/2012/02/18/how-to-install-mountain-lion-on-macpro11/

Seems like other than the 32 bit EFI boot files and modified plist files not much needs to be done. Also video card files may be missing as well. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I didn't realize that a developer preview was a fully feature locked item. Won't they add or remove features and machine compatibility? Or am I off base here?


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I'll be upgrading for three things:

Reminders app being separated from iCal _FINALLY_
Notification center

and last but most importantly

AirPlay built in.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Dennis Nedry said:


> ...you just gotta have that smooth blingety animation for posting **** on Facebook and Twitter. Don't even get me started about the integration of that bull**** into my ****ing operating system, which I could have sworn was supposed to serve as a platform for me to install and run stuff- not to come included with useless clients for every social network under the sun or tell me that my disk images aren't sprinkled with enough magical Apple pixie fairy dust, so they're not authorized to mount and that I should just trash 'em instead.


Well you're certainly entitled to your (extremely vehement) opinion, but I've gotta point out that FB Integration isn't anywhere in either Lion or Mountain Lion. Nor is there any other Social Networking clients other than Twitter integration... but since the iPad with a 1Ghz ARM CPU can handle Twitter integration, I'm 99.99% sure that Twitter integration isn't the reason for the GMA950 being dropped.

The GMA950 was a lame-o video card when Apple started using it in 2006. In 2012, it's pretty much prehistoric. The 9400m from 2008 is 2.5-6.2x faster than even the Intel X3100 video card (successor to the GMA950), depending on what you're doing. I'm sure the GMA950 *could* run Mountain Lion, but why would you want it to?

And Disk Images? Fairy Dust? Not sure exactly what you mean by that. You can Instruct Gatekeeper to not install non-Mac App Store or Apple Blessed Applications... but you can also tell it to leave you the F alone. Which I plan on doing. But having the *option* means that the Macs that people give to parents/grandparents/kids can be locked down and protected from Malware and fake OSX anti-virus trojans quite easily and completely.

By doing this, Apple is giving those that want/need it (aka the less tech-savvy) the option to be more protected. That is it. They are in no way stopping you from launching any old DMG on your desktop and doing whatever you want with it. The one thing they're not doing (and I'm happy about it) is releasing 20 different version of "Mountain Lion", like "Starter" and "Pro" a la Microsoft. They're just baking features into the OS that parents and others can use to protect less tech-savvy users.



Dennis Nedry said:


> Has anyone ever stopped and wondered why we need all this hardware? What's wrong with any of it? Absolutely nothing. But everyone is stuck in the mindset that when a company pushes out a bloated and inferior product (in terms of performance) with skyrocketing system requirements as a result- that's just life. Go out and buy a faster computer to run your crappier code.


To be honest, I honestly think Apple's doing the opposite of bloating out crappy code. They're streamlining code. It's an Anti-MS move, where they're not trying to support 10 years worth of hardware with antiquated drivers. It's not just about moving people to new hardware (though of course that's something Apple - as a business - wants people to do). And how are the system requirements skyrocketing? Snow Leopard dropped PPC. Lion dropped 32-bit. Apple's pretty much had 5 years as the max lifespan for machines supported by a current OS for the last 4-5 years. Nothing has changed. 

And just so I'm not coming across as someone who's 100% a kool-aid drinker  I've got a 17" iMac at home that works with Lion (C2D) but won't work with Mountain Lion, even though it has a ATI x1600 card in it. So I'm not just a bleeding edge guy. The 12" PBG4 on my couch will attest to that! :lmao:


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Just had a thought: If OS X is changing to an iOS-like, one-major-release-per-year format, will Mountain Lion (and subsequent updates) be free like iOS?


Edit: Also, did anyone else read this bit about iCloud doc storage on Gruber's site?



> iCloud document storage, and the biggest change to Open and Save dialog boxes in the 28-year history of the Mac. Mac App Store apps effectively have two modes for opening/saving documents: iCloud or the traditional local hierarchical file system. The traditional way is mostly unchanged from Lion (and, really, from all previous versions of Mac OS X). The iCloud way is visually distinctive: it looks like the iPad springboard — linen background, iOS-style one-level-only drag-one-on-top-of-another-to-create-one “folders”. It’s not a replacement of traditional Mac file management and organization. It’s a radically simplified alternative.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

fyrefly said:


> They're streamlining code. It's an Anti-MS move, *where they're not trying to support 10 years worth of hardware with antiquated drivers*. Apple's pretty much had 5 years as the max lifespan for machines supported by a current OS for the last 4-5 years. Nothing has changed.


The ongoing drop of support is probably for the best anyway... Apple has to do this in order to streamline and "perfect" its support for the machines that could run their OS with no issues. This could probably relate to iOS 4 performance issues on the iPhone 3G. That is a mistake Apple never wants to make again and is now doing the right thing in removing support for older machines. Even if something is capable, it doesn't mean it's efficient and Apple doesn't want an OS on an aging machine...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

okcomputer said:


> Just had a thought: If OS X is changing to an iOS-like, one-major-release-per-year format, will Mountain Lion (and subsequent updates) be free like iOS?
> 
> 
> Edit: Also, did anyone else read this bit about iCloud doc storage on Gruber's site?


It will have to do that in order to embrace the next technology jump,
Which will be the inclusion of the Apple T.V.

Alright....Bring on the games!!!!
Controlled by my iPhone on my Apple T.V. screen!!!!


Bought effing time.

In a way...Think of it as Jobs masterpiece,
He's combined everything into one thing, 
That is his legacy.


----------



## Bowserm (Jan 11, 2012)

Dr_AL said:


> Apparently mountain lion has been modified and installed on a macpro1,1...
> 
> How to Install Mountain Lion on MacPro1,1 | Jamie Cruickshank's Blog
> 
> ...


I can see people "hackintoshing" their own Macs to make it run (Assuming that they want to upgrade)

Install some modified kexts, and you will be good to go


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

So.... with Mountain Lion, Mail no longer has RSS capability. I've just installed NewsBar Lite to give it a whirl - and was thinking of using it to monitor new posts to ehMac, but I don't see any RSS link on this site - or am I just missing something obvious?

*UPDATE:* _Yeah, I missed something obvious. The URL bar in the browser, click on the RSS symbol at the right. Oops._


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

AirPlay means ziltch to me as I already have a Mini hooked up to my HT setup.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Was that a picture if Screature on that screen?


Nope wasn't me, must be an imposter.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

screature said:


> AirPlay means ziltch to me as I already have a Mini hooked up to my HT setup.


But if you run software like "AirServer" on the Mini (as I do on mine), you can have the Mini act like an airplay receiver and it can take feeds from iOS (and soon OSX) devices.


----------



## OldeBullDust (Aug 22, 2010)

Ars Technica has some interesting info on the Mountain Lion install limitation

http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2...mountain-lion-off-of-some-64-bit-macs.ars/url


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fyrefly said:


> But if you run software like "AirServer" on the Mini (as I do on mine), you can have the Mini act like an airplay receiver and it can take feeds from iOS (and soon OSX) devices.


Means ziltch to me as I have all my media on a gigabit ethernet NAS server, there is nothing on an iOS device that I don't already have on the NAS and not accessible by all the Macs in the house.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

screature said:


> Means ziltch to me as I have all my media on a gigabit ethernet NAS server, there is nothing on an iOS device that I don't already have on the NAS and not accessible by all the Macs in the house.


I have all my media accessible to the Mac Mini HTPC as well, but when friends come over with Media on the iOS devices, or when I'm not close to the HTPC's keyboard/mouse and I want to play something from YouTube or some video linked in my Google Reader, AirServer is invaluable.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fyrefly said:


> I have all my media accessible to the Mac Mini HTPC as well, but when friends come over with Media on the iOS devices, or when I'm not close to the HTPC's keyboard/mouse and I want to play something from YouTube or some video linked in my Google Reader, AirServer is invaluable.


I have no friends with iOS devices who come over and if I want to view anything on YouTube I just use one of my Macs and I don't use Google Reader so AirPlay still means ziltch to me. Try as you might to convince me otherwise AirPlay/Server adds no value for me at all... no one uses every feature in any given OS and this one is no exception.

It may be great/invaluable for you and millions of others, I am simply stating my situation and why it has no value for me...

To each their own.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

AirPlay is hit and miss so far from developers. Some macs are supported others aren't. I'd like AirPlay but if it is not supported by all macs I would consider it a fail.

Like airdrop, shouldn't have to enable it through terminal if your Mac isn't supported. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------

